# ¿ Dónde conseguir motores de corriente continua ?



## EMASAN (Ene 8, 2017)

Hola de nuevo! Soy de Cordoba, Argentina, y estoy en busca de una empresa o distribuidor que comercialice *motores de corriente continua*, de 500 W o mas, de 24v-36v-48v. 
Por ahora lo unico que he encontrado es un revendedor de kits para hacer bicicletas electricas, que obviamente me serviría, y una fabrica que los elabora aqui, a pedido, pero a partir de los 160v, y son realmente muy caros en comparacion con los de bajo voltaje. 
Honestamente vengo buscando bastante hace dias y no he logrado encontrar otras opciones, sobre todo para comparar precios y tiempos de entrega, como asi tambien, informacion del producto antes de adquirirlo (el señor que vende los kits solo sabia los datos basicos). Por ultimo, el tipo de motores que busco se los denomina mid-drive, y son sin escobillas (brushless), adjuntare una foto de algo al menos parecido.
Mi idea es adquirir motores nuevos, para elaborar un producto, no motores usados ni reparados ni nada de eso. Y que sea un proveedor local, a fin de no tener que lidiar con pedidos y entregas internacionales.
Por favor, si alguien conoce algun lugar o tiene algun dato donde pueda yo consultar, lo agradecere muchisimo!!!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 8, 2017)

Busca un lugar que se llama IGNIS, estan en bs as, pero se que hacen motores de cc con reductores, seguro que te pueden vender sin el reductor, lo que no se si a esos voltajes, en realidad ellos hacen los reductores, los motores son mabuchi o de otras marcas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 8, 2017)

Hola amigo, quizás vecino, hay una casa llamada Córdoba Hobby en Av. Gauss al 5500. Desconozco si venden motores de la potencia que buscas, pero al menos podrán asesorarte.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2017)

Cual sería la aplicación? asi te puedo ayudar coterraneo


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 8, 2017)

Una pagina que tiene mucha variedad es www.remssi.com.ar . Yo hace un tiempo mande un mail para preguntar por un motor que me interesaba pero nunca me contestaron. No probé llamando por telefono


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 8, 2017)

Muchas gracias muchachos!! mañana mismo estoy consultando!! Si alguien tiene mas datos, son bienvenidos!


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 8, 2017)

EMASAN dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias muchachos!! mañana mismo estoy consultando!! Si alguien tiene mas datos, son bienvenidos!


Si tenes novedades al respecto por favor postealas, desde ya gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

Te puedo dar algunos proveedores pero necesito saber cual sera la aplicación, yo también vivo en Córdoba y hago electrónica industrial y utilizo a menudo ese tipo de motores


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2017)

http://motortech.com.ar/productos.htm

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

Remssi SRL
Pueyrredón 4243 – Ciudadela-Buenos Aires (1702) - Argentina
Tel: (5411) 4653-0466/4488-4211 Fax: (5411) 4488-6545
Email: info@remssi.com.ar
Web:remssi.com.ar
tienen en 450W y 750W
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





e-mail a: Ing. Pablo Rubachin
SANABRIA 911 	Tel / Fax  54-011-4568-1112
C.P. 1407 	Tel 54-011-4639-9059
Ciudad autónoma de Buenos Aires
Web:motoresgr.com.ar
Reparan y construyen a medida
En cuerpo 90 tienen de 1/2 a 1½hp


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Te puedo dar algunos proveedores pero necesito saber cual sera la aplicación, yo también vivo en Córdoba y hago electrónica industrial y utilizo a menudo ese tipo de motores



Es para realizar una torre giratoria de pintura para piezas de 100kg aprox, no pretendo colocarle reductor, solo una polea. Se que vienen aparejos mas o menos economicos con un reductor, con motores de 400 a 1000W, con buena capacidad de carga. El tema es que necesito emplearlos con un variador de velocidad, y usarlo de 10 a 200 rpm sin que pierda mucho torque, y no se si a estos, por ser de 220vol se les puede hacer uno.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

Con un motor trifásico con reductor y variador de entrada entrada monofásica y salida trifásica lo solucionas de manera fácil y muy efectiva.
Anda a verlo al Sr Pedro Paglia, decile que te envía Hugo Córdova
Dirección: José Eusebio Agüero 826, 5001 Córdoba
Teléfono: 0351 471-8254
Es representante de Web en Córdoba es el que tiene en nuestra ciudad el mejor precio en motores weg y todos los productos de esta marca y una muy larga trayectoria en el ramo
Para que te ubiques llendo por Juan B. Justo  es la calle que sigue a Antonio Gianelli, la del Hortus Conclusus y alli a la derecha tres cuadras pasando Galeotti.
Si no te satisface tengo más info aún


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Con un motor trifásico con reductor y variador de entrada entrada monofásica y salida trifásica lo solucionas de manera fácil y muy efectiva.
> Anda a verlo al Sr Pedro Paglia, decile que te envía Hugo Córdova
> Dirección: José Eusebio Agüero 826, 5001 Córdoba
> Teléfono: 0351 471-8254
> ...



Si conozco el lugar y he comprado alli. El tema de hacerlo de esa manera es que me sale aprox, 9mil. Porque no un corriente continua con un variador solamente?



Se me ocurría adaptar uno de estos, pero realmente no se si se puede hacer una plaqueta controladora.
http://hipermaq.liderafx.com/aparejos-electricos-a-cable?product_id=74 
Tiene un valor de 2300. Se que un motor trifasico es eterno, pero no creo que uno de estos no aguante por unos añitos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

En las direcciones que te pase fabrican motores para uso continuo y alternativo y son muy buenos, también tienen el reductor y la placa de control se puede hacer, de echo estan previstos para el contorl pwm
incluso con un motor más chico y reductor podes hacerlo tranquilamente
http://www.motoresgr.com.ar/variadores.htm
http://www.remssi.com.ar/producto_detalle.php?id_productos=64
también podes hacer la reducción a poleas estos motores tienen una velocidad de 1500 RPM standard
para 200 RPM necesitas una reducción de 7.5:1 por ejemplo con una polea de 30mm en motor y una de 225mm en la aplicación pude ser correa tibo V o plano dentada pero son más caras
Si bien el contol de volicidad para un motor de corriente continua sale más barato, mucho más si es del tipo 160-190V pero el motor de CC es mucho más caro que un CA jaula de ardilla para la misma potencia.

Una alternativa sería utilizar un motor del tipo universal como el de las máquinas de mano(perforadoras por ejemplo o bordeadoras) y se hace un control con triac muy simple, obvio siempre hay que utilzar la reducción


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> En las direcciones que te pase fabrican motores para uso continuo y alternativo y son muy buenos, también tienen el reductor y la placa de control se puede hacer, de echo estan previstos para el contorl pwm
> incluso con un motor más chico y reductor podes hacerlo tranquilamente
> http://www.motoresgr.com.ar/variadores.htm
> http://www.remssi.com.ar/producto_detalle.php?id_productos=64
> ...



Acabo de llamar, el precio es igual o mas caro que hacerlo con un trifasico, reductor y un variador. Una pregunta, con la polea sola, no perdere mucho torque? Es decir, con un motor y solo un controlador, bajarlo a 10rpm, no perdere demasiado toruqe como para mover una pieza de 100KG?





juanma2468 dijo:


> Si tenes novedades al respecto por favor postealas, desde ya gracias.



Te paso los precios que me acaban de dar:

REMSSI SRL: motor CC, 450W-1600rpm-24vol.: $ 7200+iva
                  reductor salida 350rpm: $3570+iva
                  brida de union: $600+iva

Motoresgr:No fabricarian hasta Abril
               Motor CC- 1/2 hp - 1500rpm - cualquier voltaje: $5000 IP10 (no es totalmente blindado) - 7500 Blindado
              Reductor slaida 300rpm:$ 4000


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

NO, con la reducción lo que haces es una trasformación de energía, bajas las RPM y aumentan proporcionalmente el torque, es decir (sin considerar pérdidas) la velocidad disminuy 7.5 veces y el torque se multiplica 7.5 veces
Los de GR estan interesantes los precios


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 9, 2017)

Bien! he llegado a una posible respuesta. Debido a la accebilidad sobre todo, en mi caso es conveniente optar por un motor trifasico de 900rpm, 0,33 hp (tiene mas torque que uno de 1/2 hp-1500rpm), con un variador de frecuencia, con una reduccion de polea con relacion 7:1, tal como lo explicaba *pandacba*. He consultado en paglia, honestamente siempre que fui me atendieron bien, un poco apurados, pero de buena manera. 
Esos dos componentes me costarian $5000+iva. 

Mi ultima pregunta es: segun Paglia, con el variador se puede llevar el motor a 20hz, a cuantas rpm  giraria en ese caso?? No me di cuenta de consultarlo en ese momento..


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 9, 2017)

La velocidad de giro va a depender de la cantidad de polos magneticos que tenga el motor


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 9, 2017)

EMASAN dijo:


> Bien! he llegado a una posible respuesta. Debido a la accebilidad sobre todo, en mi caso es conveniente optar por un motor trifasico de 900rpm, 0,33 hp (tiene mas torque que uno de 1/2 hp-1500rpm), con un variador de frecuencia, con una reduccion de polea con relacion 7:1, tal como lo explicaba *pandacba*. He consultado en paglia, honestamente siempre que fui me atendieron bien, un poco apurados, pero de buena manera.
> Esos dos componentes me costarian $5000+iva.
> 
> Mi ultima pregunta es: segun Paglia, con el variador se puede llevar el motor a 20hz, a cuantas rpm  giraria en ese caso?? No me di cuenta de consultarlo en ese momento..



Si con la polea ya bajas a 128 RPM, ¿Para qué quieres el variador?.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2017)

20Hz seria el 40% de 900 es decir 360 RPM, par tu caso te aconsejo para ese tamaño poner una reducción de poleas y luego varias con el varidor el rango necesario para que tengas el máximo torque posible


----------

